# Feinberg



## Lukecash12

*Samuil Yevgenyevich Feinberg*

Quote: "_Samuil Feinberg (1890-1962) was a major Russian pianist-composer in the early 20th-century. He was an acclaimed virtuoso with an eclectic repertoire and an esteemed teacher at the Moscow Conservatory. Today, he is mostly remembered for his Bach transcriptions and various recordings. However, his compositional output is substantial and his piano works, despite influences from Scriabin, are original, intense, and extremely virtuosic. Unlike Scriabin, he preferred a sound world of angst and pessimism. By 1934, Feinberg ceased playing his darker works in public. He also stopped composing in his early style and instead created simpler pieces according to Socialist Realism._"

Here's my play list on him: http://www.youtube.com/user/Lukecash12#play/user/D4037E45DBAB6E30


----------



## cultchas

This cradle song will make a good movie opening credit. Seems to be well suited for happy type story in the beginning turning dark with a hanging finale that leaves so many questions to all viewers.


----------



## MrTortoise

Thanks for posting these videos, especially since they include the scores. I'm having fun exploring Feinberg's music.


----------



## Lukecash12

Than I'm sure you would like Mosolov and Protopov. They are members of basically the same time period, and certainly worth looking up.


----------



## TxllxT

Samuil Feinberg "also composed 3 Piano Concertos, a dozen piano sonatas as well as fantasias and other works for the instrument. Pianist Tatiana Nikolaeva said that each of his sonatas was a 'poem of life.'"


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------

